# 189/190 invitation - ANZSCO 233111- Chemical Engineer



## aadee1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello friends, 
I hope you all are doing well. Just wondering what are the chances of getting 189 invitation on 60 points for chemical engineering, as i know it used to be really easy and quick before but now its getting really hard. What is your expert opinion on it? When DIP will start giving invites for 60 points. 
Thanks


----------



## kevin0 (Oct 18, 2017)

I only just want you know my friend got invitation with 65 point in round October.


----------



## aadee1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Kevin for your reply. Ya I heard the same that they are inviting on 65, so just wondering n waiting when they will start inviting on 60 points. Fingers crossed ?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

can you please suggest anything about mechanical engineer? i applied in January 2017 for NSW with 65 points.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aadee1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Sharv, As of my knowledge, Mech engineering is under pro-rata, secondly, 190 is done manually and depends on case to case, may be that is the reason it is taking so much time. I hope you will give us good news very soon


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

I am wondering when will start inviting 60 pointers non prorata occupations... its end of october... 3 months have gone for this cycle


----------



## aadee1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Sultan, Yes, many of us are on the same boat. waiting and waiting  I heard this is happening because of high points required for few occupations such as accountants. Because of these high points occupations they are even not inviting non pro rata occupations.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

aadee1 said:


> Hi Sharv, As of my knowledge, Mech engineering is under pro-rata, secondly, 190 is done manually and depends on case to case, may be that is the reason it is taking so much time. I hope you will give us good news very soon


thank you!! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I am wondering when will start inviting 60 pointers non prorata occupations... its end of october... 3 months have gone for this cycle


i thought i was the only one here checking posts for 60 points!! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny143 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Sunny143*

Folks,

I have 55 points and I am seeking another 5 points from State Sponsorship for the same skill select i.e. Chemical Engineer 233111. Do you think that I will get invite???


----------



## aadee1 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Sunny, These days its really difficult, but there is hope that they will start inviting. You have to wait for long. Do let us know if you get any positive response.


----------



## kodali (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi all,

Did any one receive invite for 189 SC with 65 points. I have just lodged EOI application.


----------

